# Obedience Record Keeping



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Do any of you obedience folk have an excel spreadsheet or other template for keeping track of obedience trial results? I am putting together my obedience book and would like to keep the scores in there. I like that agility gives you stickers with the judges, time, score, class, placing etc etc etc. 

Can someone help me out? Would like to start it while it is fresh in my head. 

Thanks


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

This was recently discussed on the Balanced Obedience page on Facebook. I do not remember what all they said though. You should really get on FB!!:wave:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Stretchdrive said:


> This was recently discussed on the Balanced Obedience page on Facebook. I do not remember what all they said


 
LOL, that's exactly what I was going to say. I think Adele has shared hers somewhere. Can't remember where though.

I just get the record books from J&J. I don't have one yet for Flip, but will need to by the time he gets his UD.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I worry I won't get off Facebook. You know how addicting this board is. 

Yeah...no.... Adele won't share with me she hates me. I am not kidding either. She only talks to me if she "has" to. Though I do think she likes Gabby. Such is life. She HATES Quinn. She barks.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll see if I can find mine. It includes hunt test stuff too....I'll send it to you via e-mail.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I think you need to get on facebook


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a spreadsheet with separate tabs for:
Current year's schedule
Each dog with sections for Obedience, Rally, Agility, Field and then Non AKC; this sheet has columns for the trial, date, judge, score, placement, notes, dogs in class etc
Judges I liked
Judges not to show under
Clubs I belong to with volunteer and event hours


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Maxs Mom said:


> I worry I won't get off Facebook. You know how addicting this board is.
> 
> Yeah...no.... Adele won't share with me she hates me. I am not kidding either. She only talks to me if she "has" to. Though I do think she likes Gabby. Such is life. She HATES Quinn. She barks.


Facebook is actually pretty boring. I usually just check it, like I do my emails. My husband plays game son it though, and it seems like he is on there forever.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Ann,

Here are a few screen shots of tabs in my record keeping spreadsheet. Each dog has a seperate section on the tab for AKC obedience, AKC agility, NADAC agility, etc

King - obedience
Rowdy - agility
2012 schedule


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks I will look at it closer when I am not at work.... sssshhhhh


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I use the J & J competition books. They work for me and I make notes about certain marks and what if I know of any quirks... It is nice to go back and see how we scored under a certain judge so we don't go in with any additional surprises..


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> I use the J & J competition books...


I just found my old one from years ago, with a couple VHS tapes of Brandy (and my German Shepherds). Geeze, I had some crappy and stellar scores back then. Fun looking back at my comments, I even called Tucker (my heart dog) a turd at one show .


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I put our score cards in sleeve protectors in a binder. 

Have you seen this site? Lists all the info on Rally and Obedience:

Dog Show Scores Database | Home


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Never seen that site. I did discover "infodog" as they were the management for this past trial. 

Putting stuff in sleeves in a binder is kind of the direction I am going. I got a binder, I have my lessons from class in the front. My trainers "training package" in the middle then a tab for each dog (Gabby and Teddi) in the back where I want to put their show stuff. So I want to make it myself as opposed to buying a book. However I saw a book and may create from that or the other things people have sent me. 

Laura I like that you had 4 on a page. I am getting good ideas keep em coming.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Maxs Mom said:


> Never seen that site. I did discover "infodog" as they were the management for this past trial.
> 
> Putting stuff in sleeves in a binder is kind of the direction I am going. I got a binder, I have my lessons from class in the front. My trainers "training package" in the middle then a tab for each dog (Gabby and Teddi) in the back where I want to put their show stuff. So I want to make it myself as opposed to buying a book. However I saw a book and may create from that or the other things people have sent me.
> 
> Laura I like that you had 4 on a page. I am getting good ideas keep em coming.


Just keep in mind if you have a long career in obedience that book would be overwhelming..:--crazy:... I have a few scores..ROFL..


----------

